# TLD D3 Helmets are now available from RideSFO!



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I just got mine in the mail today and it is SICK in person. I am very impressed.










Get them at RideSFO while they are available!









https://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-1638/Troy-Lee-Designs-D3/Detail









https://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-1637/Troy-Lee-Designs-D3/Detail









https://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-1636/Troy-Lee-Designs-D3/Detail









https://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-1635/Troy-Lee-Designs-D3/Detail

:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl Hungus (Nov 29, 2005)

I find most of the TLD stuff way over the top (if you are wearing a helmet with blue flames on it you better be really fast) but that one you have looks pretty nice actually.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks. I am pumped on it. It is the most mellow of the new designs. 

Word on the street there will be a blank carbon one in the future, but I have no idea on when.

The fit is SO much more comfortable than my D2.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Carl Hungus said:


> I find most of the TLD stuff way over the top (if you are wearing a helmet with blue flames on it you better be really fast)


Eh, I don't see the big deal. Why does someone have to be fast before they can have a helmet they like?

I say if you are wearing a helmet with blue flames on it, you better like blue flames. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl Hungus (Nov 29, 2005)

bdamschen said:


> Eh, I don't see the big deal. Why does someone have to be fast before they can have a helmet they like?
> 
> I say if you are wearing a helmet with blue flames on it, you better like blue flames. :thumbsup:


Maybe I'm just old. To me it's the equivalent of having some crazy paint/body kit on your honda civic that has 100hp under the hood. "Hey everybody look at me, look at me!" (I'm a poseur). Like I said, I'm not 16 so maybe I don't get it.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

That may be true. I just hate to think that someone would balk at buying a helmet/gear/bike or something that was nice just because they felt they were not fast enough to wear/ride/use it.

I'm getting a moto helmet soon and I'm probably going to get a tld with the brightest paint job I can find and I'm slow on a dirt bike. I'm getting the tld because I like the fit and I'm getting the gnarly bright paint job so someone can find my sorry @ss when I blow a corner and end up in a tree 100 feet away from the trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

How about making a helmet in a single light color (like POC)?


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Alright I don't have much time to do a write up right now, but I wanted to get the photo comparison of the D2 vs. D3 up with the Leatt. I am very pleased with the design and fit with the Leatt.

Right side:




































Fox goggle fit:

















Headphone slot:

















Medical information on visor (this is on both visors that come with the helmet):









Sam Hill:









The bag:


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

That**** is Sick!!!


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks!

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Josh, great pics that really show off the differences. Thanks for taking the time.

I especially like the side pic. It really shows the new helmet seems to have better peripheral vision. Oh yeah and in the one front shot with the D2 on you look drunk


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

joshed said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask.


Does it affect your height?

In the D3 you appear to be about 2~3" taller!! 

Nice helmet :thumbsup:


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks!

Haha I think my fiance who took the photos was standing while taking some of the photos and sitting in others. =]

Shane, no problem at all. And maybe I was? That or I was about to blink.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

First ride impressions:

I totally dig it. It feels a lot safer and comfy than the D2. And I really noticed all the new venting once I started descending down the hill. WAY more air flow than the D2. I noticed a little better peripheral vision with the D3 compared to the D2 too. The extra room for the Leatt is CRAZY nice. It really seemed like I wasn't even wearing it with the free range of movement I have now. My goggles fit in the opening great (Fox MX goggles).

Over all, a VERY nice upgrade from the D2 and well worth the money for the gain in movement while wearing the Leatt.

Again, if anyone has any questions just let me know and I would be happy to try and answer them for you!


----------



## joeyzoolander (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, I have a HUGE Head. I mean huge. the only full face that fits me is a large Giro Remedy. Im sck of getting that helmet. I want the D3 bad. The XXL says it fits up to 8 1/4. i think. I wear a size 8 hat. everybody says the TLD helmets fit snug. what should i do?


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Try one on. Head shape matters more then size. The only reason I wear a TLD is that they fit my head better then anything else on the market.


----------

